# Terra Grips Lawn Tractor Tire Chains/Grips Reviews



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I suggest you are living on the edge of a visit to the ER, but that is only if you are lucky.

Mow up and down those slopes and leave the seat switch to function as designed.


----------



## vestaviascott (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi SS, I appreciate your safety concerns. Even when mowing up and down the slopes, the wheels lose traction while changing direction at the top and bottom of the slope.

I'm not talking about daredevil antics here. Just normal weight transfer by leaning left or right on the seat will trigger the seat sensor and stall the mower.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

vestaviascott said:


> Hi SS, I appreciate your safety concerns. Even when mowing up and down the slopes, the wheels lose traction while changing direction at the top and bottom of the slope.
> 
> I'm not talking about daredevil antics here. Just normal weight transfer by leaning left or right on the seat will trigger the seat sensor and stall the mower.


I'm familiar with your situation but consider this. The slope is steep enough you must lean to operate and then the rear tire on the down hill side decides it's had enough of this crap and rolls off the rim ( POOF ). I'm thinking you just lost your leaning concentration at that moment and if so what is likely to happen. You hope the deck stops it from rolling when it hits the dirt.

To turn at the top and bottom try a bootlegger U turn.


----------



## vestaviascott (Mar 7, 2009)

I went ahead and disabled the seat toggle switch and just finished mowing the yard. This simple change alone made a world of difference in the speed in which I was able to get through the job. Wish I would have done it sooner!

I also ordered a set of Terra Grips (20x8x8) to fit my lawn tractor. I'm going to wait until they arrive this Friday to finish the back yard but I made a couple of passes after finishing the front and I didn't get stuck once and never had to leave the seat of the tractor.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

You really should replace the safety switch with an alternative. Maybe something you have to keep your foot on or a key that will pull out and kill the engine (like on a treadmill or jet ski). There's nothing to stop your mower if you fall off. I'd really hate to see you get hurt.


----------



## vestaviascott (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion Dan. 

FWIW, the mower does not have cruise control. You have to be on it with gas pressed or its not going anywhere.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

QUOTE: You have to be on it with gas pressed or its not going anywhere. 
***********************************************************
OH YES IT CAN. It can tip to the side with the engine shut off, out of gas and low on oil with the brake set and no spark plug.

I'm sure sorry I wasted my breath. I don't have many of those things they call inhale and Xhale remaining to waist but I'll find a way to get by. I'm accustomed to being ignored.


----------



## vestaviascott (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks again for your input SS. I'm not ignoring you. I get your point. I hear you. I'm a grown man and I'm capable of judgment to determine if something I'm doing is over the line with regards to my own personal safety.

Regardless, the seat switch is not going to prevent the mower from rolling over. I've never got it anywhere close to that point anyway. I'm just talking about a dip or undulation that causes one off the rear wheels to lose traction.

Again, I appreciate your concerns and I've noted them. Thanks. I'm mainly looking for input on the terra grips product. I didn't really intend on this discussion being a back and forth on the risks involved in operating a lawn tractor. I'm well aware of those. 

As the subject line of my post reflects, I'd really like to hear feedback from anyone who owns or has used the terra grips product.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry have to agree with some of the other posters.
I've had three people I know get killed from roll overs.
Figure out a plan b for those steep slopes.


----------



## vestaviascott (Mar 7, 2009)

I think I've left this conversation get sidetracked. I do appreciate the point of what you are saying with respect to operating the equipment in a safe manner. 

But since no one wants to discuss the Terra Grips product, let's talk about the merits of seat switches on riding lawn mowers.

The switch is not the answer. Its entirely too sensitive. At least on my John Deer LA115, it is. The slightest lean to one side or another will stall the lawn mower. You can search youtube or google to see that its an issue.

I've never put the lawnmower in a position where its remotely close to tipping over. When its stuck with one wheel a half inch off the ground and spinning, that's an issue that's easily resolved, safely, by shifting weight to that tire to regain traction. However, that slight change trips the switch and stalls the mower. 

The alternative, getting off the mower and attempting to brute force it out of the condition, is in my opinion, far more dangerous than shifting in the seat a few inches right or left.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

If one of the wheels is up in the air, the chains won't have anything to grab. When the one wheel goes up, does it cause the other to spin?


----------



## vestaviascott (Mar 7, 2009)

djlandkpl said:


> If one of the wheels is up in the air, the chains won't have anything to grab. When the one wheel goes up, does it cause the other to spin?


I haven't looked closely at both wheels while this happens, but I'm pretty sure both wheels spin, but at different speeds. The terra grips appear to have just enough height to help in these conditions without having to shift weight.

Video Demo of Terra Grips rubber chains:

https://youtu.be/Cv7dgPqVhz0


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

I think the grips are better than the chains. The chains will tear up you lawn and likely clog with grass. 

It seems like it would work. I guess I'm lucky. My lawn is flat as a board.


----------



## vestaviascott (Mar 7, 2009)

djlandkpl said:


> I think the grips are better than the chains. The chains will tear up you lawn and likely clog with grass.


I agree. I'll know for sure this weekend, once I receive them from Amazon and install them on the mower. 

They have good reviews on Amazon, but not much on Youtube. I'd prefer actual user videos or testimonials here. Amazon reviews, I've found, are about 75% unreliable.

If anyone's interested, I'd be able to give my own review in a fews week or so.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Let us know how you make out. Looks like an interesting product. I'd like to put them on my snowblower vs. chains but it doesn't look like they make them small enough.


----------

